
Linux Networking Dietary Restrictions [pdf] - doener
http://vger.kernel.org/~davem/seoul2017_netdev_keynote.pdf
======
doener
This is a video from the lecture:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSaXfQKDCB4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSaXfQKDCB4)

